# [Risolto] NetworkManager: scelta fra gnutls e nss

## ciro64

Ave ... il titolo già dice tutto; conviene usare gnutls o nss come local use flag per NetworkManager ? e ... perchè ?

Grazie 1000  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *ciro64 wrote:*   

> Ave ... il titolo già dice tutto; conviene usare gnutls o nss come local use flag per NetworkManager ? e ... perchè ?

 

Ti rimando a qualche articolo perche' non mi sono mai informato troppo sulle varie implementazioni dei protocolli di criptazione (io ho abilitato nss solo perche' era quello di default e non mi sono mai posto il problema).

Certe discussioni sono un po' vecchie:

http://lists.gnutls.org/pipermail/gnutls-help/2007-May/000872.html

http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/24771/are-there-any-functional-differences-in-the-implementations-of-openssl-gnutls

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_TLS_implementations

----------

## ciro64

Ok ... il fatto è che io volendo un sistema prevalentemente orientato in ambito desktop ho usato molte USE nel mio make.conf; per questo probabilmente mi son trovato di fronte alla scelta.

Comunque se "di default vien usato nss" sono "in regola" in quanto ho disabilitato gnutls per questo ebuild; ho visto i links e ti ringrazio moltissimo della tua attenzione  :Smile: 

```

ci74771ht ~ # emerge -pv openssl

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2h-r2::gentoo  USE="asm gmp sslv3 tls-heartbeat zlib -bindist -kerberos -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv2 -static-libs {-test} -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 5151 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 5151 KiB

ci74771ht ~ # emerge --nodeps -pv networkmanager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.0.12-r1::gentoo  USE="bluetooth consolekit dhclient introspection modemmanager ncurses nss ppp resolvconf wext wifi -connection-sharing -dhcpcd -gnutls (-selinux) (-systemd) -teamd {-test} -vala -zeroconf" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 3410 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 3410 KiB

ci74771ht ~ # 

```

My make.conf:

```

ci74771ht ~ # cat /etc/portage/make.conf 

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

FCFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} -Wl,--hash-style=gnu -march=native"

ABI_X86="64 32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

USE="icu jit sdl X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib acl adns afs aim ao apm atm \

     audiofile bash-completion bcmath bidi blas bluetooth nvidia bzip2 \

     cairo calendar caps cdb cdda cddb xvmc cdparanoia cdr cgi \

     designer multimedia vdpau bluray clamav cracklib crypt css ctype \

     curlwrappers dvd custom-cflags cvs cxx dbi dbm dbus dga djvu \

     dri dts dv dvb dvdr encode exif fam fastcgi ffmpeg fftw hwaccel \

     filecaps flac flatfile mjpeg fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj \

     gd gdbm geoip gif gimp git glut gmp gnuplot gnutls gphoto2 \

     gpm gps graphviz gsl gsm gstreamer guile gzip hddtemp iconv \

     icq idn ieee1394 imagemagick introspection imap imlib inifile \

     inotify iodbc ios ipod jack java javascript jbig jabber jingle \

     jpeg jpeg2k kde kontact ladspa lame lapack lash ldap libass \

     libav libcaca libedit libffi libnotify libsamplerate libwww \

     lirc lm_sensors lua lzma lzo mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod \

     milter mime mmap mms mng modplug motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg \

     mpi mplayer msn mtp musepack musicbrainz netcdf pcre pda pdf \

     perl php pie plasma plotutils policykit portaudio posix kdepim \

     postscript ppds python qdbm qmail-spp raw readline recode \

     rss sasl scanner semantic-desktop sharedmem shorten custom-optimization \

     upower simplexml sip smartcard smp sndfile soap speex spell ssl \

     subversion svg syslog szip tcpd theora threads tidy tiff \

     timidity tk tcl truetype udev udisks unicode usb v4l png vcd vnc \

     vorbis wavpack wddx wifi wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite \

     xface xft xine xinerama xinetd xmlrpc xmp xmpp xscreensaver xv \

     xvid zlib networkmanager qt3support video opengl ogg tools \

     acpi libcanberra vlc gtk webkit alsa pulseaudio pic fax fuse \

     -systemd rar zip unzip mate -gnome -gnome-keyring opencl cups \

     sensors"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

LINGUAS="it"

L10N="it"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/dev/shm"

#source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

```

Grazie E Buon Tutto  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

